# Fenix E1 - mods?



## Buffalohump (Jul 28, 2008)

Hey,

The Fenix E1 is the ideal size for my keychain but the tint and beam are nasty!

Does anyone mod this little guy here? The output is fine I'm just after a nice white tint and a beam without all the rings of Saturn. :sick2:

Thanks!


----------

